# Online satellite/air images other than google?



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey buzzards! I tried to use google maps in satellite view to get a good top down picture of supermax rapid on bailey. The issue is that the rapid is in the shadow of the ridge at the time of day the google pics were used. I can't see the rapid in very good resolution due to the shadows, but I can see details that I want in other spots that are in the sun. 

Does anyone know of any other sites that have a different set of data online that might not have the shadow over supermax. I am trying to get a detailed top down view of the rapid to help me build a scale model of it. Not sure if there are other satellite pics out there for public access. Also, not sure where google gets the pics, but I have seen very good resolution aerial photographs (maybe thats what google uses anyway?) 

Thanks!


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Try this: EarthExplorer


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Damn, Ian, what are you, an engineer or something?

Have you tried checking out the historical photos on Google Earth? There's a good chance that older photos may have the details you want.

-AH


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Andy, how do you check historical photos?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Also try: 

bing.com/maps


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's another good resource: 

Flash Earth - Zoom into satellite and aerial imagery of the Earth in Flash


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys. Andy, you nailed it. I found an older file on google earth that had full sun. Unfortunately the full sun on the water was overexposed and the image seemed a little less quality that the current overall images, but it was what I was looking for. Yes... engineering traits I guess. I'm trying to figure out some ways to do some dimensional analysis of the supermax rapid using google earth to get some design parameters down. I'll probably do some on site measurements later this year when I paddle down the river, but for now this helps.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

If you can find a GIS analyst with an ESRI license, they should be able to access a set of higher res maps. There's a guy I work with that could maybe do it; next time I'm at his house I'll try to rember to ask him to check out Max.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Bing is good shit


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Won't be available til later this year, however, check out satellite live streaming video with GPS, etc at urthecast.com .


----------

